# Auto Cut



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I use these alot anyone else use this tool.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Seen em at the house...but never tried them....Why do you like them?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Fast cut, for tight places, you can't use them on soft copper thou.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*I bought one five years ago, since then I couldn't tell you where my imps are.*
*They don't last too long...but beats the crap outta imps any day.*


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There a cheap buy, like throw aways, what is imps? sorry if I missed the meaning.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Imp cutter...we call 'em that because the first company to make 'em was Imperial.*


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I see I did not know that.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Imp cutter...we call 'em that because the first company to make 'em was Imperial.*


thumb cutters?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There faster then close quarter cutters, and if you can't spin it with your hand at times, then you use channel locks to assist.


----------



## thekctermite (Jun 12, 2008)

I've had the 1/2" version in my hand a number of times at the Home Depot, but just never pulled the trigger and bought it. I couldn't convince myself that it wasn't a gimmick. Nice to hear a recommendation.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Love 'em! I think I still own a set of mini cutters but couldn't tell you where they are right now to save my life.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I didn't like having to keep two on hand, this and then a Ridgid for soft copper. They are OK I guess. Just wasn't as impressed as some of you guys seem to be. Wonder why.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> I didn't like having to keep two on hand, this and then a Ridgid for soft copper. They are OK I guess. Just wasn't as impressed as some of you guys seem to be. Wonder why.


*I first started using 'em on a large multi residential project where we had a gazzillion 1/2" & 3/4" lines to cut & reroute to individual meters...they were converting apt's to condo's.*

*When you have a dozen lines to cut deep inside a wall or inside a soffit, you really start to appreciate the tight spots they fit into, as well as not having to tighten them after every few turns.*

*They don't last nearly as long, but they're definitely much faster.*


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I have never used those ,I don't care to.I had used the old compact copper cleaner,fem. on one side and male on the other and they suck too.
I use only the open-mesh clothe,it's the best in my opinion ,and all my cutters are Ridgid,except for one dedicated cutter I have for Csst, which is maybe a Lennox cutter.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't like the idea they are size specific. Also, my buddy was not able to get his apart to change the blade.....but he may be worthless


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I just buy new ones, there not that expensive. I don't even try to replace the cutter in it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Lenox tubing cutters beat ridgid all day long. When I do production, I use a sawzall with a 24tpi blade. Makes a very clean cut and reaming is not needed. Don't use this technique on type m, to thin and the blade will catch.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Lennox does make some nice hand tools,my hack-saw,hole saw bits ,razor knife are all Lennox too.Probably a few others tools as well.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Lenox wasn't making their own tubing cutters the last I knew. I have one of their from when they were blue instead of white like they are now. Best cutters I ever owned.

They were Rothenbergers with a Lenox label.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Lenox wasn't making their own tubing cutters the last I knew. I have one of their from when they were blue instead of white like they are now. Best cutters I ever owned.
> 
> They were Rothenbergers with a Lenox label.


 You made me walk out to my rig and check the make...it is a Gas-tite brand cutter.Very smooth,no wonder it's yellow.I honestly thought it was a Lennox.She was expensive!


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

threaderman said:


> You made me walk out to my rig and check the make...it is a Gas-tite brand cutter.Very smooth,no wonder it's yellow.I honestly thought it was a Lennox.She was expensive!


I wanna see a picture. Good chance Rothenberger made it too.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

auto cuts are great. MUCH better than thumb screws...

I saw a coworker replace the blade in his...

Their real flaw is the plastic housing. If they made a metal version this would be perfect. Surely, residual income was in mind when they designed these...




Autocuts like to thread tubes instead of cut. Lubericating them helps alot. If the plastic guides wear down it will thread. You need to use the tool correctly (applying presure evenly) in order to get longevity out of it. Can't use em on hot copper either. It will melt the guides fast...


These are definitely the best out there. If your a service plumber, you really need to get a set...


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm working while it's hot brother,no time for plastic anything.But that's just me.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

For tight spaces they are very good I have a set of 1/2" and 3/4" in my soldering box, but in spaces where I can use my Ridgid or Lenox thumb cutters they are overlooked


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I never tried one. What do they cut if not copper?


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

USP45 said:


> I never tried one. What do they cut if not copper?


Same as a normal pipe cutter, copper, conduit , plastics


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

TDB said:


> auto cuts are great. MUCH better than thumb screws...
> 
> I saw a coworker replace the blade in his...
> 
> ...


*The 1" is metal...which I don't understand why they can't just make the smaller ones that way too.*
*I don't even know off hand where my imp cutters are (thumb cutters...we call 'em Imp cutters)*


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

I just picked up a 1" the other day. I really hope they make the 1/2 and 3/4 metal soon...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have seen many people with these, but never tried one. I may have to get one just to say I used them, heck, who knows, I may like it!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't like them. Maybe they've improved since I tried them, but they used to get dull and wear out really quick.

I use ridgid's mini-cutter and for tight spots: the teeny, tiny, impy cutter.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have looked at them but never bought one. Plastic makes me leary. Sometimes guys can be pretty hard on tools.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I call them throw away, once there time is up, throw it away and get a new one, there not that expensive.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I have looked at them but never bought one. Plastic makes me leary. Sometimes guys can be pretty hard on tools.


They are a great service tool. Not or everyday use. I use them for tight areas. I also use the craftsman ratcheting cutter for tight areas. I rarely use craftsman tools but have found that one useful at times.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Love the auto-cut, makes a quick go of all the copper, I just need to get the 3/4 & 1" now.


----------



## Juice (Nov 17, 2008)

those cutters are pretty junky, only worth buying to have as emergency back up cutters.


----------

